# Interceptor or Heartgard?



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I stopped by the vet today to get prices on their shots, fecal exam, urinalysis, heart worm test, and the price for heartgard. My new vet since I changed vets after Smokey previously got really sick. Smokey has been to the new vet once and they were really nice. Chief has only been to the vet once and that was for his rabies shot when I first got him. I will be taking him in Feb to get everything done and well apparently the new vet I have doesn't sell heartgard anymore they have Interceptor I believe was the name. I want to know what the difference between the two are. I have only used heartgard never thought of using another one. She also mentioned Trifexis which also prevents fleas I guess. I am not sure which one to get.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought Interceptor was discontinued?


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Was it?? I have no idea I swear that's the one the lady said they had there.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah last I heard Interceptor was discontinued. Maybe they brought it back and I missed it? I personally use heartguard but have been considering the switch the Trifexis when we get back on the east coast. I know those who did/do use interceptor were pleased with it but I've always used heartguard and tend to stick with what I know.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I use Trifexis


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's discontinued? As in never coming back? I thought it was just a long temporary thing going on with it, but eventually start getting produced again.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I hope it's coming back. I LOVED interceptor. My current pup is from a shelter down south and came to me with immature heartworms and Demodex. He is on Ivomec, which should have wiped out the immature heartworms. The Demodex looks pretty good. I'm supposed to continue the Ivomec for two more weeks, stop for a month and then test for adult heartworms - which hopefully there won't be any.

Sorry long story....I asked when I would start my pup on heartworm preventative and my vet responded, "We currently, only have Heartguard." NOOOOO!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This is from their website and it looks like production is hopefully starting soon again.

Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> This is from their website and it looks like production is hopefully starting soon again.
> 
> Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.


 
okay so not discontinued for good, just suspended. Good to know!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have enough Interceptor to last until May. Hoping production resumes soon. Don't want to switch to another medicine. Joey tolerates it very well, and tests negative for heartworm.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We also used Interceptor and my supply ran out last Fall. Switched to Heartgard last Fall....think we are on month 4...no issues.

I like most pet owners don't like to switch meds when one is working...I was nervous but so far so good. I do make sure we do the yearly heartworm check...they also check tick disease at the same time.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hijacking thread here - my dog has been on interceptor all his life, but alas our supply ran out. Just yesterday I got heartgard from my vet, and will be giving it to my dog in two days (on the 24th)...

What signs should I be on the lookout for? I asked about the MDR1 mutation and the vet assured me that if he is fine on interceptor he should be fine on heartgard. With that said, I usually look for a second (and third) opinion as I learned not to blindly trust my vet ... any advice will be much appreciated


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

I switched to Advantage Multi. My vet said it is the only HW preventative on the market that hasn't had a breakthrough (dogs getting HW's while on it). Bayer is so confident with it, they will pay for HW treatments should your dog get HW's while using it


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Does anyone or has anyone tried the 6 mos. HW vacc? We took Suki to the vet last week and for only a few dollars more, we got a 6 mos. vaccination and we don't have to remember to give the pill once a month. Suki is very sensitive in the stomach so pills don't usually go very well. Anyone else heard of this or have any opinions?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

SukiGirl said:


> Does anyone or has anyone tried the 6 mos. HW vacc? We took Suki to the vet last week and for only a few dollars more, we got a 6 mos. vaccination and we don't have to remember to give the pill once a month. Suki is very sensitive in the stomach so pills don't usually go very well. Anyone else heard of this or have any opinions?


I heard about it but opted to keep going with the monthly pill. I actually set a monthly timer on my cell & I get a email alert from my vets office that I signed up for to remind me! I know...a lot of alerts


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

DollBaby said:


> I switched to Advantage Multi. My vet said it is the only HW preventative on the market that hasn't had a breakthrough (dogs getting HW's while on it). Bayer is so confident with it, they will pay for HW treatments should your dog get HW's while using it


This is the reason I get mine from my vet...most manufactures will pay for treatment as long as it came from the vet.


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

Courtney said:


> This is the reason I get mine from my vet...most manufactures will pay for treatment as long as it came from the vet.


Right, but knowing AM is the _only_ preventative that hasn't had a breakthrough, sold me on it. Plus, no fleas is a bonus!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Seems like alot use intercepted, but what is the difference between that and heartgard and why was it stopped in the first place that kind of makes me nervous to start it.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ive always used heartgard


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a comparison chart of different heartworm preventative, listing what they are effective against, and the active ingredients in each: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=580

Novartis had production problems at the plant where they manufacture Interceptor. My understanding is that the issues were actually in the part of the facility where they manufacture human medicines, but they shut production down at the entire facility. Thus far my vet has still been able to obtain enough Interceptor for her practice and it is still what Jasmine gets each month. I thought they were suppose to be up and running at full production by now, but perhaps the repairs have hit a delay ... we haven't had an issue with getting our pills so I hadn't looked into it in a while.

Here is the scoop on Novartis, it explains to some extent why production was halted and the status of the repairs/updates/etc. to their facilities: http://www.ah.novartis.us/FAQ/FAQ.htm


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Itds been 2 years since i was able to get Interceptor, wonder if it will be avail. again this spring?


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

frillint1 said:


> Seems like alot use intercepted, but what is the difference between that and heartgard and why was it stopped in the first place that kind of makes me nervous to start it.


Just the base drug used. Heartguard is Ivermectin, Interceptor is Milbemycin


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I use Trifexis as well


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe that any of you can actually still get interceptor. You could sell it on the black market - i am laughing, but i am not kidding. I have an Australian Shepherd that has the MDR1 mutation and i am really nervous giving him heartguard. But it is that or nothing. My vet says he will be fine, but with the mutation i am nervous. I sure hope Novarus starts making interceptor again.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, I was wrong my vet does not have Interceptor they have Iverhart. It looks really similar to Heartgard. They have the same active ingredient and Iverhart treats Roundworms, hookworms, and tapeworms and Heartgard treats only roundworms and hookworms. Anyone use it?


----------

